# Epson power up issue



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

Last couple of times i've powered up my Epson 8700UB, i've been getting strange picture issues. Once the whole pic was red - no other color! Another time there was no pic at all except the very top was showing something - not sure what !
In both cases, i shut her off, waited a few, and turned it back on again, with everything then looking as it should.
Without digging up my receipt, this pj is about 10 months old, but is seldom used - maybe once a week. I might have 400 hrs on the original lamp.

Should i be concerned about this ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it is only 10 months old a call to Epson may be in order. If for no other reason than getting your foot in the door, so to speak. Even with the 2 year warranty you may want a record of this started with Epson.


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks mech, i did contact Epson and boy did they come through. A New unit is on the way - not a refurb, a new one ! I explained the problem was sporadic, hadn't happened for a few days etc. No messing around, they just issued me a new one. Mine is almost a year old, and the hr meter last night said 296, so i obviously don't use it much.
Unbelievable service that i'd heard about and can now experience. I have not heard about Panasonics service, but to me this sways the debate over the AE4000/8700UB in Epsons favor !


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Very nice! Way to go Epson!! :clap:


----------

